# Verein scheitert in Montabaur: Keine Strecke für Mountainbiker auf dem Köppel



## Hillcruiser (29. September 2022)

hat leider keinen Erfolg gehabt... 

Auszug aus der Rhein-Zeitung von gestern:

Mountainbiker aus Montabaur und Umgebung müssen wohl auch künftig nach Kemmenau oder Koblenz fahren, um ihr Hobby auf einer legalen Strecke ausüben zu können. Der Montabaurer Stadtrat hat unlängst mehrheitlich beschlossen, einen Antrag des Vereins „Mons Tabor Trail Doctors“ auf Einrichtung einer offiziellen Strecke auf der Montabaurer Höhe abzulehnen (unsere Zeitung berichtete).
Es gab letztlich zu viele Bedenken, dass ein solcher Trail den Natur- und Artenschutz erheblich stören würde, wie Gerd Frink (CDU) als Vorsitzender der Arbeitsgruppe Wald zusammenfasste. Ausführlich diskutiert wurde das Thema zuvor bereits in der entsprechenden Arbeitsgruppe des Stadtrats sowie in den zuständigen Ausschüssen. Nachdem es über Monate immer etwa gleich viele Stimmen von Befürwortern und Gegnern eines solchen Trails gegeben hatte, haben sich die Mehrheitsverhältnisse zuletzt eindeutig in Richtung Ablehnung einer Mountainbike-Strecke verschoben.Auslöser war eine Stellungnahme der Landespflege im Montabaurer Rathaus. Darin wurden die Schwierigkeiten zur Genehmigung eines solchen Vorhabens in einem FFH-Gebiet ausführlich beschrieben.
Wie aus der Stellungnahme hervorgeht, würde eine etwa zwei bis drei Kilometer lange Strecke vom Köppelturm ins Tal erheblich in den Lebensraum geschützter Arten wie zum Beispiel der Wildkatze oder auch einiger Fledermausarten eingreifen. Darüber hinaus wird befürchtet, dass das Rotwild gestört wird und sich deshalb in andere Waldbereiche zurückzieht, wo wiederum Fraß- und Bissschäden an jungen Bäumen befürchtet werden... 
Der Mountainbike-Verein mit Sitz in Niederelbert hatte hingegen argumentiert, dass ein offizieller Trail in der Nähe bestehender Wirtschaftswege angelegt werden sollte, um Störungen durch wildes Fahren möglichst gering zu halten. Er hatte zugesichert, eine solche Strecke regelmäßig zu pflegen. Einen Kompromissvorschlag der Stadt, eine entsprechende Strecke im Gelbachtal zu schaffen, hatten die Trail Doctors hingegen abgelehnt. Das Gelände dort sei zu steil und die Pflege für Privatpersonen zu aufwendig, hieß es.
...


----------



## Tbuschi (29. September 2022)

Schade, obwohl der Verein doch gut geführt ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. September 2022)

... und das, wo jetzt der Wald gerade frisch gerodet ist und mit Sicherheit keine Wildkatze &Co im weiten Umkreis auf vemutlich längere Zeit mehr beeinträchtigt würde.


----------



## JumpingJohn (4. Oktober 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> ... und das, wo jetzt der Wald gerade frisch gerodet ist und mit Sicherheit keine Wildkatze &Co im weiten Umkreis auf vemutlich längere Zeit mehr beeinträchtigt würde.


Ich wollte auch gerade schreiben von welchem Wald die reden, der Köppel ist doch schon seit 2021 kahl, aber na gut.


----------



## cdoc (5. Oktober 2022)

Es ist schon wirklich verwunderlich, bei einer derart starken Bewirtschaftung des Köppels. Ich musste neulich erst drei Mal bei einer Tour für einen >7,5-Tonner Platz machen. Gerade die breiten Hauptwege sind recht stark frequentiert - immerhin sind es ja auch ausgewiesene Fahrradrouten. Die Idee, sich mit dem Trailbau hieran zu orientieren, finde ich nur logisch und klingt - ohne das Konzept und die Entscheidung im Detail zu kennen - nach einem vernünftigen Ausgleich der ja offensichtlich konfligierenden Interessen von Naturschutz und Naherholung. Unterm Strich: Ich bin echt enttäuscht und hoffe, dass das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen ist.


----------



## -colt- (10. Oktober 2022)

Ohne die Gegend zu kennen vermute ich eine Zunahme von illegalen Strecken in der Region. Das war eine sehr kurzsichtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Oktober 2022)

Die Gegend ist doch wirklich ohnehin sehr stark genutzt & frequentiert, da wirken die Argumente wirklich sehr an den Haaren herbei geholt.
Viele "offizielle" Trails hat es hier ja wirklich nicht. Da tut man sich kaum einen Gefallen mit.


----------



## chains1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Klar gibt es rund um den Köppel wenig bis garnichts legales. Fällt mir spontan nur der Bikepark in Bendorf ein, wenn man den so nennen kann…

Grundsätzlich hatte ich am Köppel aber auch nie Probleme mim Forst. Von den alten Trails ist ohnehin nicht mehr viel übrig, seit dem die Harvester da durch sind. Gebaut war da ja auch nicht viel.

Das was noch da ist wird befahren, es stört sich niemand dran, also weiter machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2022)

Traurig,  zeigt die Kurzsichtigkeit der Behörden. 
Andre sind da schon heller im Kopf...


----------



## Svenos (19. Dezember 2022)

Ja, überall das Gleiche. In Wiesbaden wird ein ähnlicher Antrag des Jugendparlaments mit Verweis auf den stark geschädigten Wald abbgebügelt. Dafür wird jetzt in dem "schutzbedürftigen" Waldgebiet massiv Holz eingeschlagen. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## JumpingJohn (20. Dezember 2022)

Man könnte eigentlich eine entsprechend kaputten Wald für eine Strecke freigeben. Wenn Wegführung angelegt ist verpflichtet sich der anlegende Verein diesen Korridor 10-15m rechts und links der Strecke die Aufforstung zu übernehmen, die Biker wollen schließlich auch nicht einen kahlen Hügel runter rollen, aber naja, dafür ist das Forstamt dann auch wieder zu unflexible für.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (20. Dezember 2022)

Eigentlich. Wüßtest du, wie es da "früher" aussah, und wie es jetzt nach dem Borkenkäfer aussieht, müßtest du selbst über deine treffsichere Antwort lachen  
Man wundert sich, was für eine Sorte Mensch da in so einem Amt arbeitet um so zu entscheiden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Jäger sind in der Regel das deutlich größere Problem.


----------



## Tbuschi (20. Dezember 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Jäger sind in der Regel das deutlich größere Problem.



Nee, die sind die GEILSTEN!!!

Ermahnungen, Größe zeigen und dann selbst mit dem Offroader quer über die Wiese bügeln und viel Kraftstoff in die Borkenkäfer jagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2022)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Nee, die sind die GEILSTEN!!!
> 
> Ermahnungen, Größe zeigen und dann selbst mit dem Offroader quer über die Wiese bügeln und viel Kraftstoff in die Borkenkäfer jagen.


Das mag sein, aber kein Argument für den Trailbau


----------



## Svenos (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Jäger freuen sich über jede neue "Freifläche", die der Borkenkäfer in den Wald reinfrisst. Kurz nachdem die Fläche vom Forst geräumt wurde, steht da sofort ein neuer Hochsitz mit schönem Schussfeld. Achtet mal darauf, ist echt erstaunlich.


----------



## Tbuschi (22. Dezember 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber kein Argument für den Trailbau



Nee, das meine ich auch nicht.
Nur wenn der Biker oder Wanderer was sagt, dann gibt es aber ne schöne Standpauke....

Und bei Treibjagd spielen Sie noch Straßen-Sheriff und am Besten dann noch als Jäger in der Politik...
Jiiiippphhiieee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

